# Is my rifle new?



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

I took out the bolt on my remington 700 that I havn't shot yet, and looked down the barrel and there was some junk in there. I then looked at the muzzle and there was a little thin red piece of something, wasn't sure what it was and there was also some type of grain of something, like shavings of copper or something else, but it was a different color than the barrel. Why is this? Do I just need to break in my barrel? Need to clean it?

I bought it from a local gunshop and they said it was new and I paid the price as if it was new. I know it sounds stupid, but is my rifle used? And if so, would I be able to return it and get my money back?

By the way I feel so dumb asking this stuff, I just never paid attention in the past when I bought guns (I have mostly shotguns and 22s, never owned a centerfire rifle untill now).


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

All rifles are proofed and tested fired from the factory so no rifle is really "new" out of the box. What you're probably seeing is where it was fired at the factory. If in doubt have the dealer show you the invoice where he purchased it new from his distributor, that should clear any questions up as to if it is new or not.


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

If your rifle was purchased in a box with all the warantee papers and instruction manual and nothing missing it was probably new. 
If you pulled it off the shelf and it has no factory papers with it it may be used.
A new rifle usually comes in a new factory box.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Merry Christmas,

Enjoy your new Rem 700 Rifle. Your Rem 700 is probably brand new.

Remington test fires their Rifle, that is probably what you are seeing.

This is the very reason I clean and look over every weapon I buy, before
I ever use it.

Say, another thing, if you take the action/barrel out of the stock (clean it),
tighten the receiver screws in order.

Tighten screw in front of the receiver first (there is a inch pound requirement, don't have it right now, Email Rem.) I just tighten it up (and tap the butt on the carpet to make sure recoil lug seats against wood slot)
This screw is tightened the most. This is to your discresation.

Next tighten the very back receiver screw by the pistol grip. This is not tighened as much as the first. Use your discresation.

Third, the screw on the front of the trigger guard is tightened just enough
to hold trigger guard in place and not fall out. Again use your dicresation.

When you are home from your first field test (please share it with us) check the three screws and make sure they are there, and not loose.

Be safe, and enjoy. Maintained correctly this Rifle will last Generations.


----------



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

The Norseman said:


> Merry Christmas,
> 
> Enjoy your new Rem 700 Rifle. Your Rem 700 is probably brand new.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I only have 2 screws in my VS, one behind the trigger gaurd and 1 infront of the magizine part. I took apart my rifle the other day and I tightened the screw behind the trigger guard first... Is this ok? I see that you gave fine instructions not to, or was this just for the test?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello again,

The screw nearest the Recoil Lug (the tab that insets down into the stock)
is the one you want to tighten the must. Remember this tighting is subjective or to your own discretion (if you don't know the correct inch
pounds torques).

The instructions are to be used always when putting the rifle back
together.


----------

